
Ask HN: What percent of PRs on your project has “fix” in the title? - nstricevic
﻿I&#x27;m working on a project for a few years and we just noticed that 15% of our pull requests have &quot;fix&quot; in the title. That made me wonder, what&#x27;s the number on other project. Would you mind checking? You can find pull requests with &quot;fix&quot; in the title on GitHub with &quot;is:pr is:closed fix in:title&quot;.
======
Jeremy1026
We don't use PRs, but of the 22k commits to Master that we have (we don't have
the best Git process), we have 5500 commits with "fix" in the title. So just
about 25%.

------
mtmail
29 of 309 = 10%
[https://github.com/openstreetmap/Nominatim/](https://github.com/openstreetmap/Nominatim/)

------
eindiran
For our server code: 5/95 (5.3%)

For our frontend code: 2/63 (3.2%)

Together: 7/158 (4.4%)

Based on the other comments, I had expected the percentage to be higher.

------
auslegung
tldr: ~7%

Below are a handful of our largest repos. The first number is the PRs which
match your search string `is:pr is:closed fix in:title`. The second number is
the total number of PRs in that repo. I removed 2 outliers, repos that had
1/70ish and 1/80ish hits, which with those factored in our percentage drops to
~6.5%.

matches/total PRs

15/160

10/215

21/400

36/379

\------

82/1154

\-------

~ 7%

EDIT: fixed formatting.

------
jtchang
73 out of 536.

------
wingerlang
13.7%

